# info on laws and rules to having a tourn.



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i was thinking about having some tournaments on the lakes in my area. was wondering besides the rules from odnr whats the rules to holding a tournament. there would obviously be money involved but none going to me personaly. does anyone know if i opened something like this if i would be breaking any gambleing laws or anything else.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

jjpugh said:


> i was thinking about having some tournaments on the lakes in my area. was wondering besides the rules from odnr whats the rules to holding a tournament. there would obviously be money involved but none going to me personaly. does anyone know if i opened something like this if i would be breaking any gambleing laws or anything else.


FWIW, I actually recently contacted the DNR and asked them if there is any permit required to organize/host a tournament on any Ohio lake. I also asked if the DNR regulated the tournaments in any fashion on Ohio lakes. Answers I received to my questions: No - at least not from the DNR and No


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Individual parks may require permits, or at least scheduling. That's generally free at state lakes, but you may encounter fees from city-owned waters and definitely from the Muskingum Watershed. Our cub, for example, pays one fee to the Watershed for all tournaments we hold on MWCD lakes. You MAY also encounter insurance requirements and, if you want to sell refreshments, what brand of drinks you can offer.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Special event permits are required for any State facility and can be had free, as long as you're not going to sell stuff. Permits must be submitted at least 30 days prior to your event and then approved by the park office in which you seek permission to use the facility. If its a small group, such as a club, often times a phone call will work. Best advice I can give you is to call a park office to see if the date is clear on their calendar, then apply for that date if its clear. You just can't show up. there has to be some way to regulate over use and this is how they do it. Some lakes like Portage and West Branch, only issue permits prior to Memorial Day and after Labor day. 
As far as gambling laws goes, it was determined long ago by our state lawmakers that tournament fishing is a skill, not a game of chance. Good Luck in your quest!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bman said:


> FWIW, I actually recently contacted the DNR and asked them if there is any permit required to organize/host a tournament on any Ohio lake. I also asked if the DNR regulated the tournaments in any fashion on Ohio lakes. Answers I received to my questions: No - at least not from the DNR and No


It would be interesting to know who you talked with as this is not true. Each respective park office, staffed by the DNR, regulates special events and permits are required. They should have informed you of that. Common sense tells you that you can't have 2 or 3 major events at a facility because they only have so many parking spaces.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

yup... permits required, some venues much more regulated than others 

and... by most regulation of special events you aren't allowed to exchange monies on park property. 

Once you start running the event monies through an account then the IRS can get involved, revenue profiting or not. Then you have a few other rules to contend with  Fail to report winnings and you could get stuck paying tax on each penny collected.

Insurance isn't required for most, until you nearly lose your house trying to pay legal fees of someone you DQ'd who sues you over $850... some venues, you can't get a permit without it.

Pretty much any law pertaining small business applies.

Louie- are you collecting social security now?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

lakeslouie said:


> It would be interesting to know who you talked with as this is not true. Each respective park office, staffed by the DNR, regulates special events and permits are required. They should have informed you of that. Common sense tells you that you can't have 2 or 3 major events at a facility because they only have so many parking spaces.


I'm with you - the answer provided was surprising to me as well. It was a woman and it was via email...not sure of her name and honestly I probably wouldn't post it here anyway.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Permits are over rated,my club gets permits and we are the last boats to leave at berlin on a sunday.we ask if they have permits and they look at us and laugh.so why waste your time.the dnr told me that he cannot tell them they cant fish,it was a total joke.


----------

